# Sea Foam Motor Treatment



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this product to clean the carb and other motor parts? My brother-in-law had some and dumped a bit in one of my lawnmowers and it seems to have made a difference. It can be used it all types of engines and motors. Here's a link and of it is good for and how to use it.
http://www.seafoamsales.com/how-to-use-sea-foam-motor-treatment.html


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have used this product for the last five or so years and very satisfied with it.It will stabilize the fuel and helps prevent carbon buildup in two cycle engines.If you search youtube,you will find a bunch of videos of people who use and sometimes abuse the product.I give it a :thumbsup:


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I also give seafoam a :thumbsup:


----------



## bollwevil (May 22, 2012)

Very good stuff; Have used it in my bike for about 6 years now; It has gone up in price quite a bit.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Seems like it has almost doubled in price!!


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

*Sea Foam Price*

Thanks for the comments. In my area it's $14.99 a bottle.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

sboricic said:


> Thanks for the comments. In my area it's $14.99 a bottle.


Wow and I thought it was expensive here! $6.99.


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

And in Maine it's free................oh wait...wrong sea foam.

NEVER MIND!
>Maytag
But it is good stuff - USE IT!


----------

